# Wood glue in hive construction



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

It doesn't matter Dave......... Purely aesthetic.

I used to use Gorilla type glues (urethane) and have
had bad results on more than one project that was
exposed to outside conditions.

Titebond III has not failed me yet. And it's quite a
bit cheaper and easier to work with.


----------



## dave28210 (Nov 10, 2008)

Apparently this is the "outdoor version" that was sold to me at the hardware store....but only time will tell! Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

dave28210 said:


> Apparently this is the "outdoor version" that was sold to me at the hardware store....but only time will tell! Thanks for the heads up though.


Mine was the "outdoor version" as well. I built strawberry
raised beds using Gorilla glue. If it wasn't for the heavy
staples I used, they would have fallen apart after just
a year or so.

You'll be fine..... Hive bodies aren't subjected to quite
the same rigors as my "test".


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

I use Titebond III and just let it dry well before using with the bees...no problem. If a little excess of dried glue is inside the hive I don't think it would hurt anything. At least, that has been the case here with my hives and I always use glue on the joints, etc.


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

just check but did everyone using gorilla glue wet down there glue joints the water acts as its catalyst. if you dont the glue can fail


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Won't matter if the glue is on the inside or the outside, the bees don't care. Jeff, I mist before I glue when I use Gorilla Glue. I've also used Gorilla Glue to mend 200 year old shutters and it's held up fine. It does have primer and two coats of paint on it as well. I'm a fan of Titebond III also, especially as it doesn't foam up. BUT, there are times when the expanding glue fills voids that I want it to fill. Everything has its purpose.


----------



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

Agree with Sundance. Too many failures with Gorilla Glue. Went to Titebond III and it works great. Just MHO.

Tom


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

jeff123fish said:


> just check but did everyone using gorilla glue wet down there glue joints the water acts as its catalyst. if you dont the glue can fail


Yes all joints were dampened.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Flyman said:


> Agree with Sundance. Too many failures with Gorilla Glue. Went to Titebond III and it works great. Just MHO.
> 
> Tom


Never buy it again........ Had dozens of joint failures.


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

for my hive parts i also happen to use titebond but in my construction company there are times when the gorilla glue is our best option.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Titebond III has not failed me yet.*

I agree!
Titebond III has not failed me yet. And it's quite a
bit cheaper and easier to work with.

Ernie


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

*I like Titebond III (too...)*

I like to seal up the exposed end-grain with Titebond III before painting.

I think it's pricey... but I also think it's very good.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Sundance said:


> It doesn't matter Dave......... Purely aesthetic.
> 
> I used to use Gorilla type glues (urethane) and have
> had bad results on more than one project that was
> ...


I use titebond III and am very pleased also. It's great on my frames and seems to hold up with my rosin/wax dipped equipment after being subjected to 250+ degree temps for 7-12 minutes.


----------



## VanBeek in MI (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey Guys, give PL premiun polyurethane construction adhesive by Henkel corp a try, I am a carpenter by trade and this is the best glue made in my opinion.
The only problem is it only comes in tubes (like caulk) but I just put some on a paper plate and use a scrap stick to apply.
This stuff is not like any construction adhesive It will bond just about anything and works very well with wood.

God bless

Jim


----------



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

For those concerned PL Premium Construction Adhesive and Gorilla Glue both contain Methylene bisphenyl Diisocyanate while Titebond III Ultimate Wood Glue is non-toxic and FDA approved for indirect food contact.


----------

